# What kind of plant is this???



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

I found these on the side of the road covered in bees, but I don't know what kind of bush it is.















These bees have to be feral as they are no beeks within 15 miles any direction.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe, Moringa?


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like what we call Devil's Walking Stick. Does it have lots of thorns on the trunk? Not sure of the proper or Latin name.


----------



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

yes. it has thorns up the base/woody part of the stem.. this one is about 8 foot tall. the big leaf fronds are attached to the trunk like a mimosa leaf sorta... makes you think of the dinosaurs... but the bees love it. it's blooming now as the milkweed just started as well. Northwest Florida


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

USMCEOD said:


> These bees have to be feral as they are no beeks within 15 miles any direction.


There are 15 registered beekeepers in Crestview. ANd probably many more that are not registered, I would think there are managed bees closer to you than you think.


----------



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, I can't argue with you jbesherse, there are plenty of beeks in Crestview and Niceville... but, these are in the middle of the Air Base... no legal beeks there... so, I'm going with feral this time.

GaryG74, I think you are right, the google machine says, Devil's walking stick=== Aralia spinosa.. Thanks


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

Eglin is a large area, that is for sure.


----------



## mrflegel (Mar 23, 2014)

arelia spinosis,, also known as devils walking stick. Bark has been used as a tonic for several ailments.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

We have a lot of them on our property. I've been watching them for a couple of weeks but no bees until today and one close to the house must have had 100 bees on a flower head about the size of a basketball! If you get too close and scratch yourself on the spines, it burns for quite a while.


----------

